# How to get pictures off old messed up computer..



## frustrated mom

I have an old computer that hasn't been used in nearly 6 years. It has many problems, my display kept going wacky and I am sure there are viruses on it. I have pictures saved on that computer from my old digital camera. Are there any ways to get those pictures safely off of that computer? Thank you for any help anyone can offer me!


----------



## cwwozniak

It should be possible and not too difficult, assuming ..

1) The old drive does not have any mechanical or electrical failures

2) Your virus problems did not wipe or corrupt the files you wish to recover

3) The old computer was running some version of Windows and you now have a newer working computer that also is running Windows.

If your new computer is not a laptop and has a hard drive interface connector compatible with the old drive, you should be able to temporarily connect it inside the new computer and copy the files from it to the new computer's hard drive. Six years ago, your hard drive probably had a parallel ATA interface. If you are lucky, your new computer may still have a parallel ATA connector on the motherboard.

Otherwise there are both USB based adapter boards and complete USB based enclosures that will allow you to connect the drive to your new computer's USB port.


----------



## flavallee

If that 6-year old+ computer has a workable CD burner drive, you can burn all your photos to CD-R's and then copy them to the new computer.

----------------------------------------------------------------

Depending on the condition and the hardware specs in that old computer, formatting the hard drive and doing a fresh install of Windows and doing some minor cost-effective hardware upgrades will give it plenty of more useful life.

I revived an old HP Pavilion 8565C desktop that originally came with Windows 98SE, which is now running Windows XP SP3.

----------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## monckywrench

"Otherwise there are both USB based adapter boards and complete USB based enclosures that will allow you to connect the drive to your new computer's USB port."

Best solution for non-geeks, and they get a useful USB storage drive into the bargain. I'd just go to Newegg and grab the enclosure with the best reviews, as they are pretty generic.


----------



## SDFOX 7

How old is 'old'?

I have an old digital Sony MVC-FD200 "floppycam" and can fit 21 pictures on a floppy disc.

Depending on the size, you may be able to do the same, if you have a working floppy.


----------

